# Colored LED lights for Betta tank



## DovaBetta (Jun 9, 2012)

I purchased my first Betta fish today, and now that I'm home I'm ready to set up my tank. I purchased a 2 gallon, filtered tank, gravel, and a few plants to house my betta, and I plan on getting him a nice hidey-hole of sorts when I get the chance. 
The tank I purchased also came with a set of 4 LED lights in red, blue, yellow, and green, and I haven't yet seen any information on lighting for bettas, except to not leave them on for too long, and to give them dark or a moon light at night to enable normal day-cycling. Would any of these colors (blue maybe?) be suitable for a night-light, or a longer day light, or would I be better off just sticking with the normal yellow light and turning it off at night?


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

The blue. It simulates moon light through water. The normal one is for during the day. You don't need to leave the blue light on unless you are using the tank as a sort of nightlight. I do this with my daughter as Hannibal is in her room and has a similar setup.


----------

